# iMovie Import Problem



## Dan Lorch (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a sony handycam HD and i am on a Mac OS X 10.5.5. I have connected my camera before and imported the clips, but after recording and taking photos with my handycam, when i connect my camera to import it opens iPhoto (for the images I took) but I now i cant see the camera at all in iMovie and cant import the movie clips. Can anyone help?

Dan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

iPhoto will also import the video clips from your camera and add them to the iPhoto library. Look to see if there is anything in the library with a keyword of movie. If so when you double click on them, it will open Quicktime. If so, then you can drag those from the iPhoto window to an iMovie project and then do as you like with them.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

In your applications folder there should be a program called something like Capture, I don't remember exactly, but it lets you take images, and video off of camera's


----------



## Dan Lorch (Oct 21, 2008)

Sinclair_tm
all my movies are in High Definition, if I just use iPhoto now will my movies stay in HD. And this never happened before, it use to automatically opened in iMovie.

Log2 
The program is called Image Capture I am having the same issues, it says there is nothing to download.

Could I have thrown something away off my cameras drive that notifies iMovie? like a preference or something?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There shouldn't be anything to worry about on the camera. Are you sure that the movies are still there? Also, did you check to make sure that the camera was recording the movies in a different format that the Mac may not recognize?


----------



## Dan Lorch (Oct 21, 2008)

yes the movies are still there, I had watched them on the camera before I connected it to the computer, but how can i tell if they are not in the right format? 
I never changed the settings, as far as i know i was just switching from photos to movies until i reconnected to the computer?


----------

